# Marconi Worldspan



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Greetings all.

I have a couple of questions regarding the Marconi Worldspan.

Firstly, was Worldspan the name of the amplifier or was it the name of the Oceanspan / amplifier combination, and secondly, does anybody know what valves (tubes) were used in the amplifier?

Many thanks

Adrian +


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Adrian. It was the combination. O/P valves were 813s. My first ship was fitted with this plus Mercury/Elettra receivers. The Worldspan was powered by a very noisy rotary converter in the base. All this to get about 700 watts CW.

73 de KR


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Many thanks indeed KR.

All the best

Adrian +


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Is that two separate operating positions? or why on earth are the two receivers so far apart? And if it is two positions, perhaps there is another transmitter somewhere out of sight: there do seem to be copper tubes disappearing to the left from the aerial selectors.


----------

